# Food Lacquer



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Anyone know of a recipe for this stuff? It is used to spray on pulled sugar pieces to make them shine kind of like furniture lacquer but this is edible. I know it exists because I have read about somewhere. OK, then let me ask if anyone knows another edible liquid that will work?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, you can get it from specialty sugar and chocolate shops, come in a n aerosol can, called Nougat laquer, or Chocolate laquer. What it is, is refined tree sap dissolved in alcohol. In woodworking they use turpentine to dissolve the dried sap flakes, in sugar arts 100 proof alcohol is used. Try and get the stuff in areosol cans. Messing around with the sap flakes and dissolving, then straining before brushing on is quite a pain...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I think my cans read that it is not edible. I'm going to assume that it is non toxic like Elmers glue. Then again, It's not in front of me. Is that cake stand done?
CR. I had a can in the truck and it says edible, and you can get the concentrate or a diluted non aerosol.


----------

